# Kapampangan Dialect (Philippines): Basic phrases



## monay

i do speak KAPAMPANGAN AND TAGALOG fluently because i am a Filipino.. you can ask me anything you like. 

KAPAMPANGAN is one of the dialect in the Philippines. Indeed there are some words are from the spanish.


DACAL A SALAMAT (thank you verry much)


----------



## Mitcheck

hi monay...how do you translate this sentence in kapampangan? 
my stomach aches o masakit ang tiyan ko. tnx!


----------



## monay

hello Mitcheck!!!!

masakit ang tiyan ko.-  masakit ku atyan. (ma--sakit) 

maybe you have a friend or a lover kapampangan hmmmmmm....

im willing to teach you how to speak kapampangan. 


god bless


----------



## shamar

HI...monay..
I AM WORKING here in pampanga,however im from zamboanga.sometimes,during conservation with my co-workers,i feel so upset...i dont even understand what they were talking about..i do hope you can help me translate these phrases...
1.what a hair!
2.she is perfectly beautiful
3.i love you my friend
4.i love my job
5.thanks for everything my friend.
6.i will be home for christmas.
7.i miss my family.
8.did you take a bath?
9.take care
10.how are you?


----------



## ganda

hope this help! =)

1)makanyan ka buwak
3)kaluguran ke ing kaluguran ku
4)kaluguran ke ing obra ku
5)dacal a salamat kaluguran
2)tiktak ka king kalagu
6)mibalik ku keng pasku
7)amis kula deng pamilya ku
8)megdilu naka?
9)mimingat ka
10)komusta na ka?

although there are stress on some letters but i don't have access to do that.u can ask some of your kapampangan friends on how to say this! =)


----------



## Jana337

Please do not broach new topics in this thread - open new ones. 

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## hampee

monay said:


> i do speak KAPAMPANGAN AND TAGALOG fluently because i am a Filipino.. you can ask me anything you like.
> 
> KAPAMPANGAN is one of the dialect in the Philippines. Indeed there are some words are from the spanish.
> 
> 
> DACAL A SALAMAT (thank you verry much)


hello im new here....hope u can help me to translate this is kapampangan...thanks in advance.

Dont get mad please!
why are you mad at me?
are you mad?
take care  always!
you will be always be my special friend !


----------



## cherine

Hi, welcome to the forum 
Please read the post by Jana. And the forum's rules too.

Thank you.
Thread closed.


----------

